
How to Win Any Argument About the Stock Market - RickJWagner
http://fortune.com/2019/06/11/stock-market-how-to-win-arguments/
======
RickJWagner
Lots of truth here. Change the timing just a bit, you can look like either a
fool or a genius.

Of course, it's a lot harder to pick dates when you don't have benefit of
hindsight.

